# Weathered Boxcar



## You Know Who (Jun 17, 2014)

Hello once again! I just thought I'd show off this quick project I did. I lightly weathered and grafittied my MTL Norfolk Southern boxcar, and I thought it turned out rather nicely! 

http://hostthenpost.org/uploads/3276be1ae773ae86f6db2651b1536154.jpg

http://hostthenpost.org/uploads/7579d9b0d0028f4f30efc1fdf09309c0.jpg


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It looks good, I like the way the white washes down from the letters, the rust looks good too.

I am not one that likes graffiti but I guess that looks good too, though I don't know about the yellow.

What does RAZE mean? I can't decipher most graffiti.


----------



## You Know Who (Jun 17, 2014)

I kinda messed up on the yellow reflective tape things. I might redo them later. As for the graffiti, I have no idea what "RAZE" means. The graffiti I see on trains is usually just random words, so I thought of a random word and painted it onto the car. Simple as that.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You Know Who said:


> I kinda messed up on the yellow reflective tape things. I might redo them later. As for the graffiti, I have no idea what "RAZE" means. The graffiti I see on trains is usually just random words, so I thought of a random word and painted it onto the car. Simple as that.


I thought the yellow was graffiti. 

Yes then you messed up, they would not apply the reflective tape over lettering or numbering, that is why I thought it was a form of graffiti. You brushed it on?

Try using a REAL small bristled brush, the kind that you have to look hard to see the brush part.
Pick up a set of modeler brushes if you don't have any. I have around 30 different kinds. Cheap ones work but won't last as long. You spend a little more money and take care of them they last a long time.
See the real small brush? They do come smaller, you know a toothpick comes in handy for that too. But you need to acquire a feel for doing that with a toothpick. 









When your painting straight lines like that use a piece of something straight like a piece of wood to guide your brush and keep it straight. With something like you did only brush one direction one time, let the dry and then go over it again if needed.

You can also get a scrap piece of plastic and cut out a small slit and use the piece like a stencil just paint in the slit you made. Practice on a piece of paper first.

Practice makes perfect, the more you brush the better you get. 

Just tell everyone the taggers did the yellow.

Like I said I like the whitewash off the letters and the rust looks good :thumbsup:, the yellow well I just explained all of that. 
All said I think it looks good, if you know me I am not a fan of graffiti we have discussed that here before.
But now my motto is if you like it that is OK as it is your RR and not mine:smokin:

The yellow....yes I think you screwed up on that then if is was supposed to be reflective tape.


----------



## BowtieMan (Jul 14, 2014)

I think you did a great job! While I agree with Ed, that I do not agree with or like graffiti, it is, none the less an integral part of railroading. At least for the more modern modeler. I do run modern so I plan on having it represented on my RR if I ever get there.

You can also use a very thinned out white wash to get a great effect! The sun tends to bleach things so white is a natural "washing effect" color. 

You did a great job with the wash down effect under the NS. My first attempt was not nearly as good. That is a tricky effect to imitate. Keep it up and don't worry about the yellow areas. you can always rub them off (depending on what paint you used) or just paint a little rust over them of you don't like them.


----------



## You Know Who (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions, guys! I'll be sure to keep them in mind whenever I paint my next railcar.


----------



## Greg903 (Dec 27, 2013)

Looks good. I have to think about some graffiti on my trains when I get them up and running. I have some grafitti decals but I like the way your painted grafitti looks real. And "raze" definitely sounds like a legit grafitti name.


----------



## Redmaxx (Jan 28, 2014)

Very nice looking.


----------



## Biggie (May 14, 2014)

Nice graffiti  and even nicer tips from big ed  gotta love this hobby!


----------

